# I give up.



## Stacie1205

I have been waiting on one of my does to kid forever! she is skiddish and I had a hard time keeping her in the pen, she always found a way out until I put her in the electric fence. Anyway, she is a nigerian dwarf who looks like she swallowed a beach ball. 4 girls to kid, all with udders, no one wants to go next. only 2 live kids so far this year and this is my first kidding year! Beginning to get a little frustrated. :GAAH: thanks for letting me vent. Maybe this post will coax them along :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Im sorry you havent had a successful kidding experience. Hopefully things go better. They certainly like to hold out as long as they can on you


----------



## milk and honey

You can always try turning your back on them.... or going to work for the day... or a really wild storm - that usually does it! Maybe six feet of snow? .....


----------



## HoosierShadow

Frustrating! But I hope when they do decide to quit hiding those kids, that it all goes smoothly and everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## carmen escamilla

well im just the same i am at 153 day and still waiting she acts like their is not a care in the world..Everyday that pass i :hair: but she looks at me like oh well she is huge poor thing she was suppose to kid 3 days ago along with the other one and then i thought she forgot she was suppose to kid..lol...but like the other ladies say they wait till u at least expect it...hopefully ur friend kik soon for u and everything comes out smothley good luck


----------



## Stacie1205

FINALLY! My twin sister does kidded on the same day! The first gave me a beautiful white with cream facial marks and chololate tail little :kidred: with blue eyes. She is huge compared to the twin :kidblue: :kidblue: that her sister gave me later on in the day. I was so hoping they were does because I am just in love with their coloring hlala: They also had their momas blue eyes. That leaves me with 2 more does to go and they aren't that big so I'm guessing a singleton out of each. So my count is :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :leap: I will try to post pics in a few days


----------



## StaceyRosado

congrats - so glad they finally gave up those babies.

I have the color issue too - my does like to give me flashy bucks :GAAH: So I named the one HeartBreaker


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww... long awaited ...congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

I know this feeling so well! Last year I was positive about the due date of a doe and she looked ready to pop any day. Nope. I was off by about 30 days. But at least she gave us :kidred: :kidred: .


----------

